# Anyone sell cell phones?



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking for a Nextel phone for wifes birthday. She allready has service just looking for a nicer phone preferable with camera.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Just realized I spelled sale wrong! :banghead:banghead


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I received a much better deal online through my provider (Cingular) than any of the local kiosk were offering when I bought mine, but thenI was buying four, so price was a determining factor for me...


----------

